# Temporary border closure



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

According to newspaper Expresso, Portugal’s open borders will be suspended from midnight on 10May to midnight on14May.

During this period, all visitors to Portugal, such as those from Spain, will need to produce their passports or identity documents when crossing into the country.

Portugal previously reintroduced border controls during the 2004 European football championships and when it hosted the 2010 NATO summit.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Siobhan: Do we know why?


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Is that when the Pope is visiting?


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes it is.
It only applies to border crossings, not flights in and out.
Just wanted to make sure all the good folks understand that and do not panic if flying.

HTH
Rob


----------

